# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأحد 21 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأحد 21/03/1431  الموافق 07/03/2010

يستمر تأثير العوالق الترابية والأتربة المثارة على  مناطق شرق ووسط والأجزاء الداخلية من غرب وجنوب المملكة تحد من مدى الرؤية الافقية  . تظهر تشكيلات من السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على أجزاء من الأطراف الشمالية وسماء  غائمة جزئياً على جنوب المملكة تتخللها سحب ركامية رعدية على المرتفعات منها مع  فرصة لتكون الضباب على المناطق الجبليه منها خلال ساعات الصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: غربية إلى شمالية غربية على الجزئين  الشمالي والأوسط وجنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 15- 38 كم/ساعة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة  .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و20 دقيقه صباحا ً:

 درجة  الحراره /14مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 76 %

 سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه غربيه

 الرؤيه /16كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف تقيس رضا المستفيدين عن خدمات الأجهزة الرسمية


رعى محافظ القطيف عبدالله العثمان ورشة العمل الرئيسية لمشروع  قياس وتحقيق رضا المستفيدين من خدمات الأجهزة الحكومية بالمنطقة الشرقية.
وتعد  الورشة واحدة من مجموعة ورش تعريفية سيتم تقديمها لمديري الأجهزة الحكومية في مختلف  المحافظات بالمنطقة الشرقية منها محافظات الإحساء وحفر الباطن والجبيل.
وتضمنت  الورشة التي شارك فيها أكثر من 40 مديرا لفروع الأجهزة الحكومية بالمحافظة ثلاث  جلسات, الأولى تحت عنوان (المشروع .. الطموحات والتطلعات) قدمها مقرر اللجنة العليا  ومنسق الفريق الإعلامي للمشروع إبراهيم الشيخ ,فيما كانت الجلسة الثانية تحت عنوان  (علاقة المشروع بالأجهزة الحكومية بالمنطقة) قدمها أحمد الربيع عضو فريق الدعم  الاستشاري للمشروع, وجاءت الجلسة الثالثة بعنوان (نحو تحقيق أهداف المشروع) وقدمها  بسام الحارثي عضو فريق الدعم الاستشاري في المشروع.
ويهدف المشروع إلى الارتقاء  بمستوى جودة الخدمات التي تقدمها الأجهزة الحكومية في المنطقة الشرقية للمواطنين  والمقيمين بكفاءة، من خلال قياس مدى رضا المستفيدين عن مستوى الخدمات المقدمة من  تلك الأجهزة وفقا لمعايير عملية تساعد على الكشف عن جوانب القوة في مستوى الخدمات  لترسيخها وفرص التحسين لتطويرها، بما يحقق علاقة إيجابية بين مقدم الخدمة والمستفيد  منها .
ومن بين الأهداف التفصيلية للمشروع تلمس احتياجات المواطنين ومعرفة  أولوياتهم الخدمية وإعطاء مؤشر حقيقي للتعرف على مستوى أداء الأجهزة الحكومية في  المنطقة.
كما يهدف إلى تحديد مؤشرات أداء واضحة ومحددة لمساعدة الأجهزة الحكومية  في تطوير مستوى الخدمات المقدمة للمستفيدين والكشف عن مواطن التحسين لتطوير الخدمات  المقدمة للمستفيدين وجوانب القوة لترسيخها بالإضافة إلى تقديم الدعم الاستشاري  للأجهزة الحكومية لمساعدتها في تطوير مستوى الخدمات المقدمة للمستفيدين وإقامة  الملتقيات وورش العمل لموظفي الأجهزة الحكومية في المنطقة الشرقية ذات العلاقة  بتحسين مستوى الأداء والخدمات المقدمة للمستفيدين.
وتشمل مراحل تنفيذ المشروع  ثلاث مراحل المرحلة الأولى سيتم خلال هذه المرحلة قياس رضا المستفيدين من خدمات  ستين جهازا حكوميا في المنطقة الشرقية فيما تختص المرحلة الثانية بتزويد الجهات  الحكومية بنتائج قياس رضا المستفيدين للعمل على ترسيخ جوانب القوة, وتحسين جوانب  التطوير. أما المرحلة الثالثة فتشمل تقديم الدعم الاستشاري للأجهزة الحكومية  لمساعدتها في تطوير مستوى الخدمات المقدمة للمستفيدين.
ويتضمن المشروع مؤشرات  خاصة بقياس رضا المستفيدين حيث سيركز المشروع على قياس ستة مؤشرات رئيسية لقياس رضا  المستفيدين وهي البيئة الخارجية والبيئة الداخلية ووسائل الاتصال والموظفين والوقت  والإجراءات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الصفا» تدشن برنامج التخطيط الاستراتيجي





دعا فريق العمل المكلف ببرنامج التخطيط الإستراتيجي لجمعية الصفا  الخيرية في اجتماعه الثالث عضو هيئة التدريس بمعهد الإدارة العامة بالمنطقة الشرقية  أحمد آل ربيع والمتخصص في التخطيط الإستراتيجي لوضع البنية الأولى لهذا البرنامج  خلال ورشة العمل التي عقدت قبل أيام التي من المقرر أن تستمر شهرين ويحاول خلالها  الفريق كتابة رؤية الجمعية ووضع رسالتها والقيم التي تؤمن بها ووضع الأهداف  الإستراتيجية بعيدة ومتوسطة وقصيرة المدى لكي يتمكن مجلس الإدارة من تحقيق كل  أهدافه بطريقة حرفية محكمة، وتم الاجتماع برئاسة نائب رئيس الجمعية حسين محمد ربيعة  والعديد من الأعضاء المشاركين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحسن ملحوظ في الأجواء و»الغبار» يعود اليوم

سوء الطقس يقفز بأسعار الأسماك 45 بالمائة فى الشرقية 





شهدت المنطقة الشرقية امس تحسنا ملحوظا بعد يومين من الغبار الكثيف الذي غطى  أجواءها وتسبب في تأخير 30 رحلة قطار خلال يومين وزيادة في عدد مراجعي المستشفيات  من مرضى الربو والحساسية, إلا أنه ووفقا لتوقعات الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية  البيئة فإن الغبار سيعود مرة أخرى اليوم «الاحد» وسيستمر حتى غد. فيما يستمر نشاط  الرياح السطحية الشمالية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة وصلت إلى 40 كم/ساعة خلال فترة  الظهيرة, والتي تتسبب في إثارة الأتربة والغبار مع ارتفاع في درجات الحرارة خاصة  العظمى منها والتي تبلغ 31 درجة مئوية.
ويشهد البحر حالة من الموج المتوسط في ظل  ارتفاع يصل من متر إلى متر ونصف, واتجاه الرياح جنوبية غربية.
وفى سياق مختلف  قفزت أسعار الاسماك بأسواق المنطقة الشرقية إلى مستويات مرتفعة بسبب موجة الرياح  المحملة بالغبار حيث ارتفعت الأسعار من 30 إلى 45 بالمائة حسب النوع قياساً  بالأسعار خلال الشهر الماضي. وتراوح الارتفاع ما بين 5 إلى 15ريالاً للكيلو الواحد  بالنسبة لأنواع مثل الهامور والصافي والكنعد، واقل من ذلك بالنسبة إلى الشعري  والعندق والفسكر والقرقفان وبلغت الزيادة فيها من 5 الى 10ريالات.
وأرجع صيادو  الأسماك ارتفاع الاسعار إلى موجة الرياح المحملة بالغبار والأتربة التي اجتاحت  المنطقة وامتناع الصيادين من نزول الخليج خوفا من مخاطر الغرق لارتفاع الموج وقلة  الرؤية الأفقية. وأكد احد الصيادين أن الارتفاعات التي تشهدها الأسعار هذه الأيام  تعتبر في أعلى مستوياتها. وأرجع الأمر إلى قلة العرض وازدياد الطلب مبيناً أن  الارتفاعات في الأسعار طبيعية عطفا على سوء الأحوال الجوية وانخفاض العرض مقابل  زيادة الطلب. ولا يزال الأطباء يشددون على مرضى الحساسية والربو بعدم التعرض  المباشر للأجواء المغبرة بعد ارتفاع عدد المراجعين للمستشفيات, منوهين لضرورة تجنب  الخروج من المنزل إلا في حالات نادرة مع مراعاة عدة احتياطات ضرورية منها وضع قطعة  قماش مبللة بالماء والكمامات الخاصة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بنك «نباتات برية» مساحته 180 ألف متر بالطفيح 






حصلت لجنة أسبوع الشجرة بالمنطقة الشرقية على منحة أرض بغرض  تحويلها إلى بنك للنباتات البرية يساهم في المحافظة على الغطاء النباتي بالمنطقة  بمساحة 180 ألف متر مربع . وعاينت اللجنة الموقع الذي منحته لها زراعة المنطقة  الشرقية في منطقة طفيح ليكون نواة للمحافظة على الغطاء النباتي بالمنطقة عبر إنتاج  النباتات وزرعها في المناطق التي تعاني تصحرا بإلاضافة إلى الاستفادة منها في أسبوع  الشجرة.
وقال الناطق الإعلامي باسم اللجنة ماجد البابطين ان الهدف من اختيار  الموقع المذكور هو معالجة التلوث البيئي في تلك المنطقة وزيادة الغطاء النباتي فيها  مضيفا ان مدير الزراعة بالمنطقة الشرقية سعد المقبل وجه بالعمل على حفر بئر في  الموقع .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حملة الكلى .. فحص طلاب 160 مدرسة السبت المقبل


دعا المدير العام التنفيذي لمركز الأمير سلمان لأمراض الكلى  المشرف على الحملة الطبية التوعوية بأمراض الكلى الدكتور خالد بن عبدالعزيز السعران  مدراء المدارس الحكومية والخاصة إلى التفاعل مع الحملة التي يطلقها المركز بالتعاون  مع جمعية الأمير فهد بن سلمان الخيرية لرعاية مرضى الفشل الكلوي يوم السبت القادم  تحت شعار (تحكم بمرض السكر وحافظ على كليتيك ) وذلك خلال الفترة من 28/ 3 إلى 2 / 4  / 1431 هـ) وأبان المدير العام التنفيذي لمركز الأمير سلمان لأمراض الكلى أن الحملة  والفعاليات التي تقام تحت رعاية صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبد العزيز بن سلمان  المشرف على الجمعية تعتزم بدء فحص‏ طلاب أكثر من 160 مدرسة في المراحل الابتدائية  والمتوسطة والثانوية للتشخيص المبكر لأمراض الكلى ووضع خريطة للوقوف على حجم مشكلة  أمراض الكلى لدى طلاب هذه المراحل العمرية والتي تقام للعام الثالث وتستمر لمدة 5  أيام ،وأشار الدكتور السعران ان الحملة تهدف إلى زيادة وعي الكادر الطبي والرعاية  الصحية الأولية بالإضافة لأفراد المجتمع حول خطورة الأذية الكلوية نتيجة الأمراض  المزمنة وخاصة داء السكري وارتفاع ضغط الدم وضرورة معرفة درجات القصور الكلوي  المزمن ووضع الخطط العلاجية المناسبة بالإضافة إلى أهمية تحري البروتين في البول  وإجراء فحص دم للوظيفة الكلوية وتحري ضغط الدم عند الأشخاص ذوي الخطورة بالإصابة  بالقصور الكلوي المزمن وتحويل مرضى القصور الكلوي المزمن إلى طبيب أمراض الكلي في  الوقت المناسب مما يعني توضيح الخطط العلاجية المتوافرة قبل الوصول لمرحلة القصور  الكلوي النهائي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جمعية السكري : تعليم الشرقية لم يتعاون معنا لتوعية الطلاب 



كشف رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية السعودية للسكر والغدد الصماء عبد  العزيز بن علي التركي أن الجمعية خاطبت المشرفين على الوحدات الصحية المدرسية  بالمنطقة الشرقية لتدريبهم مجانا في مجال توعية وتثقيف الطلاب في المدارس عن مرض  السكري والسمنة، وقال التركي : تم عمل مطويات لتوعية الطلاب وتحذيرهم من السمنة،  لكن لم نجد تجاوبا من قبل الصحة المدرسية مع بداية العام الدراسي الحالي، حيث إن  لدينا سمنة منتشرة بين الأطفال فأقمنا ندوة كبيرة وكان من بين الموجودين من وزارة  التربية والتعليم مدير الصحة المدرسية وخرجنا بتوصيات، لكنها لم تفعل. ونحن كجمعية  مستعدون للتواصل معهم ومستعدون لان ندرب الكوادر الطبية الموجودة لدى الوزارة  مجانا، وأضاف التركي «لدينا برنامج تدريبي جاهز للهيئة التدريسية بالمدارس وفي  انتظار تجاوب وزارة التربية والتعليم، حيث ان البرنامج يعتمد على تدريب 200 معلم  و200 معلمة». من جهته قال مدير الصحة المدرسية بإدارة تعليم الشرقية الدكتور أحمد  بن عبد الله النشمي : بالفعل تمت مخاطبتنا من الجمعية مع بداية العام الدراسي  الحالي، لكننا كنا مشغولين بمرض أنفلونزا الخنازير ، ومستعدون في الوضع الراهن  لتنفيذ أي برنامج توعوي مع الجمعية.

 :grin: لييش ياتعليم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على لقيط بجانبه رسالة من والدته في الدمام



اللقيط في مستشفى الولادة



الكتابة التي وجدت بجانب اللقيط 


« سامحني أرجوك» ، « ربي يحفظك العمر كله» عبارات وجدت مكتوبة  بجانب طفل لقيط عثر عليه بالقرب من أحد المساجد بحي بدر في الدمام مؤخراً.  
وتعود التفاصيل عندما عثرت احدى الدوريات الأمنية على لقيط أمام مسجد في ساعة  متأخرة من الليل كان موجوداً بداخل كرتون، ووجد بجانبه ورقة كتب عليها عبارات من  المتوقع أن تكون والدته من كتبتها وقالت فيها: ( ربي يحفظك العمر كله ، والله الله  في نفسك ، سامحني أرجوك ولاتزعل مني ما ودي أخليك). فيما تم تحويل الطفل اللقيط إلى  مستشفى الولادة والأطفال بالدمام حيث أجريت له الفحوصات الطبية والتي أشارت إلى  سلامة الطفل .
وأكد الأطباء أن حالة الرضيع الصحية جيدة وعدم معاناته من أي مرض  أو عاهة أو نقص في الوزن و شرعت الجهات الأمنية بالتحقيق في الحادثة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجهولون يحرقون سيارة وكيل مدرسة بالأحساء




تحقق شرطة محافظة الأحساء في حادث تعرض سيارة وكيل مدرسة الشيخ  الامام محمد بن عبد الوهاب الثانوية بإسكان الحرس الوطني في محافظة الأحساء سالم  القحطاني من نوع تويوتا موديل 2009 لحريق حيث أضرم مجهولون النار في السيارة مما  نتج عنه أضرار كبيرة في السيارة واشار مدير المدرسة انور الباروت إلى ان الإدارة  اتخذت جميع الاجراءات في ابلاغ شرطة الاحساء والحرس الوطني والدفاع المدني وادارة  التربية والتعليم, وقام رجال الاطفاء بالاحساء بإخماد الحريق قبل ان يؤدي الى  انفجار بمحرك السيارة وتم إحالة ملف القضية إلى شرطة محاسن بالمبرز لوجود شبهة  جنائية في الحادث ومازالت الشرطة تحقق مع وكيل المدرسة لكشف الجناة والقبض عليهم  فيما نفت مصادر اتهام وكيل المدرسة القحطاني لأحد من الطلاب في المدرسة ومازالت  اعمال البحث عن الجناة متواصلة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عطل ميكانيكي يقتل 3 سائقين وينقذ 19 معلمة بتبوك







لقي 3 سائقين مصرعهم فيما أنقذت العناية الإلهية 19 معلمة من  الموت إثر حادث مروري مروع وقع بطريق (تبوك – ضباء) وتشير تفاصيل الحادث إلى تواجد  3 حافلات كانت احداهن تقل 19 معلمة متوجهات إلى مدارسهن في قرى ومراكز تبوك وتعطلت  الحافلة التي كانت تقل المعلمات مما استدعى توقف سائقي الحافلتين الأولى والثانية  لمساعدة سائق الحافلة المتعطلة وإصلاحها بعد أن تم الطلب من المعلمات في الحافلة  النزول والركوب في الحافلتين الآخريين حتى يتم إصلاح حافلتهن المتعطلة وأثناء  انشغالهم بعمليات الإصلاح باحدى جوانب الطريق فاجأتهم سيارة من نوع تريلا (قلاب)  يقودها سائق بسرعة متهورة للغاية ليصطدم بهم اثناء عملية إصلاحهم للحافلة ونجم عن  الحادث مصرع السائقين الثلاثة دهسا ونجاة سائق التريلا، وفور تلقي البلاغ هرعت إلى  موقع الحادث فرق من الهلال الأحمر والدفاع المدني والدوريات الأمنية واتخذت  الإجراءات اللازمة وتم نقل السائقين المتوفيين الى ثلاجة الموتى فيما تم التأكد من  سلامة المعلمات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن 5 سنوات لمواطن تخصص في سلب الوافدين بالرياض 





وضعت شرطة منطقة الرياض يدها على احد الجناة سعودي الجنسية في  العقد الرابع من العمر لتورطه في استدراج عمال والاعتداء عليهم وسلب ما  معهم.
وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية بشرطة منطقة الرياض قد تلقت عدة بلاغات من المقيمين  عن تعرضهم للضرب والسلب على يد احد الجناة و جاء في البلاغ الأول من وافد آسيوي  والذي افاد بحضور احد الجناة لمقر سكنه وسط العاصمة الرياض وقام بالاعتداء عليه  وسرق منه مبلغ 5 آلاف ريال ومصوغات ذهبية تقدر بمبلغ ثمانية آلاف ريال وفي وقت لاحق  حضر مقيم آخر مبلغا عن قيام شخص تنطبق عليه نفس أوصاف الجاني باستيقافه وطلب هويته  وقام بتهديده ومحاولة سلبه . على ضوء ذلك تم تكليف فريق من شعبة التحريات والبحث  الجنائي بمهمة تعقب الجاني والقبض عليه ، على الفور بدأ الفريق المكلف في اتخاذ  إجراءات البحث والتحري وتركيز التحريات وزراعة المصادر السرية في أوساط المشبوهين .  وتم اعداد كمين محكم تم خلاله القبض على الجاني ، وبالتحقيق معه اعترف باستدراج عدد  من الوافدين وضربهم وسلب ما معهم من أموال وأجهزة اتصال بالاضافة مبلغ خمسة عشر ألف  ريال وحلي ذهبية ، وبعرضه على المجني عليهم استطاعوا التعرف عليه ، وبإحالته  للمحكمة صدر بحقه حكم يقضي بسجنه خمس سنوات وجلده خمسمائة جلدة ، وأودع السجن العام  لتنفيذ ما تقرر بحقه شرعا .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جدة : انهيار منزل تاريخي متأثراً بحريق الأربعاء الماضي





فقدت يوم أمس جدة منزلا تاريخيا رابعا واشار مدير الدفاع المدني  في جدة العميد عبدالله بن حسن الجداوي الى أن الحريق عاود للنشوب في احد المباني  الأثرية والتي شهدت حريقاً مروعا يوم الأربعاء الماضي وتم إخمادها الا أنها عادت  للاشتعال مرة اخرى والتهمت اجزاء كبيرة منه لينهار المبنى بعد يومين وأضاف الجداوي  ان الفرق لا تزال بالمنطقة حيث تقوم بأعمال التبريد والتأكد من عدم وجود بقايا  النيران في المباني المنهارة أو التي أصيبت سابقا من جراء الحريق . وقال الجداوي  يتم حاليا متابعة كافة المواقع التي انهارت حيث تعمل آليات الأمانة على رفع الصخور  فيما يتم مباشرة إخماد بقايا الشرر، وحذر من الوضع الحالي للمباني المحترقة وقال  هناك مخاوف من معاودة نشوب النيران بها أو حدوث انهيار فيها لذا نحذر من الاقتراب  منها أو العودة إليها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأحساء .. موظف بجمعية خيرية يستدرج سيدة ويغتصب ابنتها


تنظر هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام بالاحساء في قضية موظف في جمعية  خيرية - استغل وظيفته في استدراج سيدة وابنتها بشيك مالي  واغتصاب الابنة بالإكراه. وتعود تفاصيل القضية عندما اتصل الموظف على السيدة يخبرها  بشيك مالي مصروف من قبل الجمعية وطلب الحضور الى المنزل واصطحابها الى اقرب فرع  للبنك مطالبا باحضار ابنتها وعند الوصول الى البنك اعطى السيدة الشيك لدخول البنك  وصرفه وطلب منها ترك ابنتها بالسيارة حتى تعود ، وفي هذه الأثناء استطاع الموظف  إقناع الفتاة بالخروج معه مرة أخرى نظير تقديم هدية عبارة عن جهاز جوال. وبعدها  خرجت الفتاة مع الشاب و أقنعها بالدخول معه لإحدى الشقق المفروشة ليقوم باغتصابها  وفعل الفاحشة بها بالقوة والإكراه. وقالت مصادر ان شرطة الأحساء باشرت  في القضية بعد بلاغ تقدم به شقيق الفتاة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إقتحام مدرسة للبنات من قبل من مجموعة من النساء وحالات  إغماء بين الطالبات





أوضح المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم الدكتور فهد بن عبد الله الطياش  أنه قامت صباح امس السبت مجموعة من النساء يرتدين الزي المدرسي بالدخول إلى إحدى  الثانويات شرق مدينة الرياض وقمن بإثارة الفوضى في الفناء وتكسير بعض النوافذ  وتخريب بعض ممتلكات المدرسة بعد أن قامت مديرة المدرسة بمنعهن من دخولها وإغلاق  الأبواب الداخلية للمبنى المدرسي، وعزل طالبات المدرسة لتوفير الحماية لهن، وجرت  محاولة إقناعهن بمغادرة المدرسة إلا أنهن رفضن ذلك.
وإثر ذلك قامت مديرة المدرسة  بإبلاغ الجهات الأمنية وهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر لاتخاذ الإجراءات  المناسبة، وقد باشرت الجهات المختصة مهامها المناطة بها، وأكدت مديرة المدرسة سلامة  الطالبات عدا حالتي إغماء تعرضت لها طالبتان جراء الهلع الذي تم إحداثه. 
وأضاف  الدكتور الطياش أن مدير عام التربية والتعليم بمنطقة الرياض الدكتور محمد بن منصور  العمران قد كلف مديرة مركز التربية والتعليم بحي الروابي شرق الرياض بالتوجه إلى  المدرسة وإعداد تقرير عن الحادثة والرفع به لاتخاذ اللازم ومساندة الجهات المختصة  للكشف عن الملابسات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قبل اكتمال الاسبوع على المدعي انه المهدي ببرنامج شاعر المليون << الذي وضعنا خبره هنا


مختل يزعج المصلين في ظلم ويدعي انه المهدي 



في حادثة غريبة من نوعها ادعى رجل في العقد الثالث من العمر أنه  المهدي المنتظر في أحد المساجد الواقعة على طريق عفيف - ظلم بمركز ظلم مساء أمس  وترجع تفاصيل الواقعة حسب شهود عيان أنه عندما أراد مؤذن المسجد إقامة صلاة الظهر  خرج مواطن وقال بصوت عال أمام باب المسجد أمام مرأى إمام المسجد والمأمومين إنني  أنا المهدي المنتظر ولابد من مبايعتي وسط ذهول ودهشة من المصلين في حين قام أحد  المواطنين بالاتصال بالجهات الأمنية بظلم وإبلاغها وعلى الفور هرعت شرطة ظلم بقيادة  الرقيب عيد سناج الخراصي إلى موقع المسجد وقامت بالقبض على الرجل وإحالته إلى  التوقيف وأكد مصدر شرطة ظلم أنه تم تحويل المواطن إلى مركز صحي ظلم للكشف عليه وقد  أكدت التقارير الطبية أن الرجل مريض نفسي وأنه مختل عقليا وأن المواطن ليس من سكان  المنطقة وقد قدم من إحدى المحافظات المجاورة وقامت شرطة ظلم بالاتصال على ذوي  المريض تمهيدا لتسليمه لهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القنصليات الأمريكية في المملكة تبدأ بعد غداً الاثنين  استقبال طلبات التأشيرة الالكترونية




أكد القنصل العام في القنصلية العامة بالظهران جوزيف ألف كيني أن المكاتب القنصلية  الأمريكية في المملكة ستبدأ بعد غداً الاثنين 8 مارس 2010 قبول طلبات الحصول على  تأشيرة الدخول إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الكترونيا بعدما تم الاتفاق بإدخال  النظام الالكتروني الجديد على طلب التأشيرة.
وكان كيني يتحدث خلال لقاءه رئيس  مجلس إدارة غرفة الشرقية عبدالرحمن بن راشد الراشد اليوم السبت الموافق 6 مارس 2010  في المقر الرئيسي للغرفة بحضور عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ورجال أعمال والأمين  العام للغرفة عدنان بن عبدالله النعيم.وعدد المسئولين الأمريكيين في القنصلية .  
وأوضح كيني أن الولايات المتحدة تقدم الآن تأشيرة دخول متعددة الأغراض لمدة 5  سنوات كخدمة مضافة لرجال الأعمال السعوديين بغرض العمل والمسافرين من السعوديين  بغرض السياحة وتتطلب مراجعتها في السعوديين في السفارة الاميركية في الرياض او  القنصلية العامة الامريكية في مدينة الظهران.
من جهته رحب رئيس غرفة الشرقية عبد  الرحمن راشد الراشد بهذه الخطوة التي من شأنها تسهيل مهام رجال الاعمال السعوديين  بشكل خاص ، مرحبا بخطوة القصل في التعريف بهذه الخطوة بلقاءه رجال اعمال الشرقية  .
وقال الراشد إن العلاقات بين المملكة والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ظلت تنمو  منذ اقامة العلاقات الدبلوماسية قبل أكثر من 75 عاما مضت ، مشيرا إلى أن الولايات  المتحدة أصبحت اكبر شريك تجارى ومستثمر في المملكة وللحفاظ على تلك العلاقة حرصت  الولايات المتحدة على معالجة المشاكل المتعلقة بتأشيرات الخاصة برجال الأعمال  السعوديين ،" كما حث الراشد المسئولين الأمريكيين على النظر في إصدار تأشيرات  الدخول للمرضى المصابين بأمراض خطيرة دون تأخير .
كما بين ان عدد الطلاب  السعوديين الذين يدرسون حاليا في الجامعات الاميركية المختلفة والمؤسسات التعليمية  في الولايات المتحدة في تزايد حيث بلغ عددهم أكثر من 24 الف طالب سعودي ويدعم ذلك  برنامج منح الملك عبدالله الذي أثرى عدد الطلاب الدارسين في الولايات  الأمريكية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صخرة عملاقة تثير حيرة المرور والدفاع المدني

هوت أمس صخرة يبلغ قطرها مترا ونصف المتر من أعلى قمة جبل في حي العزيزية في مكة  المكرمة، وتدحرجت على طول طريق الهدا ــ الحرم، قبل أن تسقط على سيارة وتصيب  سائقها. المركبة التي كانت تحمل إعلانا عن رغبة صاحبها في بيعها تحولت إلى كومة  حديد لا تساوي شيئا ليفتح الحادث تأويلات وتحليلات الفضوليين، لكن الناطق الإعلامي  في إدارة مرور العاصمة المقدسة الرائد فوزي الأنصاري قال أن الصخرة تدحرجت  من ارتفاع شاهق في الجبل لأسباب غير معلومة، ودون وجود عوامل محفزة أو عوامل مؤثرة،  وواصلت تدحرجها وعبرت طرق الخدمات والطرق الرئيسية في شارع الهدا ــ الحرم، مخلفة  تلفيات بالغة لإحدى المركبات وجرح سائقها. وتسلمت فرق الدفاع المدني الحادث وأسعفت  المصاب ونقلته بواسطة إسعاف الهلال الأحمر إلى مستشفى النور التخصصي، فيما تولى  مرور العاصمة المقدسة إغلاق الطريق المؤدي لموقع الحادث لحين إزالة الصخرة الخطيرة  من الطريق، وتباشر أمانة العاصمة المقدسة المهمة ولاتزال التحقيقات مستمرة لكشف  المسببات الفعلية في سقوط الصخرة العملاقة. يذكر أن الجبل الذي شهد سقوط الصخرة يقع  في عمق مكة المكرمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وجَّه له ألفاظاً غير لائقة
 القبض على شاب اعتدى على والده بالضرب في مكة المكرمة

 

تحقق دائرة الاعتداء على النفس بهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام في مكة المكرمة، مع  رجل أمن "36 عاماً" إثر قيامه بضرب والده وتوجيه ألفاظ غير لائقة إليه. 
 
 وتشير التفاصيل إلى أن غرفة العمليات المشتركة لشرطة العاصمة المقدسة تلقت  بلاغاً من قبل رجل مسن " 57 عاماً" يدعي فيه قيام ابنه بضربه والتلفظ عليه , وقد  باشرت الدوريات الأمنية والشرطة وفرق الإسعاف الحالة، حيث وجد الرجل ملقى على الأرض  بمنزله في حي النورية الشرقية ويشكو من بعض الكدمات والرضوض وشرخ بالساق، وجرى  تقديم الإسعافات الأوليه له .

 
وتمكن رجال شرطة العاصمة المقدسة من القبض على ابنه وكشف الأب في التحقيقات  بمركز شرطة التنعيم أن ابنه عاق وكثيراً ما يطلب منه المال، علماً بأنه موظف عسكري  (جندي أول) بقوة الطوارئ الخاصة بمنطقة عرفة .

 
 هذا وتم توقيف الابن العاق في مقر عمله لحين عرضه علي هيئة التحقيق والادعاء  العام بحكم الاختصاص.

 
من جانب آخر، ألقت الدوريات الأمنية السرية لشرطة العاصمة المقدسة القبض على  شاب سعودي الجنسيه 24 عاماً إثر قيامه وعلى مدى يومين من نهاية عطلة الأسبوع الماضي  بالقيام بتكسير زجاج حافلات النقل الجماعي الخاصة بالزوار والمعتمرين أثناء زيارتهم  وصعودهم لغار حراء بحي جبل النور.

 
كما قام الشاب بتكسير زجاج 10 سيارات لسكان الحي، وقد تم إعداد كمين للإطاحة  بالجاني وتم تسليمه لمركز شرطة المعابدة. وكشفت التحقيقات الأولية معه أن العبث  والملل كان سبباً لهذا التصرف حسب قوله، وتمت إحالته لهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام  بحكم الاختصاص، حيث تجاوزت قيمة ما تسبب به 16 ألف ريال، ولا يزال التحقيق جارياً  بالقضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فشل محاولة انتحار لطالب ثانوي 

أقدم البارحة الأولى طالب في المرحلة الثانوية (16 عاما) على تناول كميه من  العقاقير، بقصد الانتحار وإنهاء حياته، على خلفية معاناته الطويلة من مشاكل نفسية.  لم تنجح المحاولة وأصيب الراغب في الموت بحالة غيبوبة وسارعت أسرته بنقله إلى طوارئ  مستشفى رجال ألمع ثم إلى مستشفى عسير المركزي، وأجرى فريق طبي عمليات غسل معوي  عاجلة للشاب. وأفادت مصادر طبية أن حالته الصحية مستقرة، حيث وضع تحت الملاحظة  الطبية لمدة 24 ساعة. من جهة أخرى فتحت شرطة المحافظة تحقيقا موسعا في الحادث  لمعرفة الدوافع الحقيقية التي أدت بالشاب إلى محاولة الانتحار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اتهام حارس أمن بالسرقة


اتهمت شركة  سيارات حارس أمنها بسرقة أجهزة تحكم عن بعد، واستدعت أمس سلطات الأمن في شرطة جنوب  الدمام الشاب المتهم واستمعت إلى أقواله، قبل أن تحيل أوراق القضية إلى هيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام لاستكمال الإجراءات. وأشارت المعلومات إلى أن الأجهزة  المسروقة تخص سيارات جديدة في الشركة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمواج السهي تبتلع طالب متوسطة


انتهت رحلة تنزه جمعت أبناء العمومة بمأساة عندما ابتلعت أحدهم أمواج شاطئ السهي  القريب من بلدة المباركة في محافظة الطوال أمس الأول، وقال شقيق الشاب الراحل إن  دوامة بحرية حادة سحبت شقيقه، طالب في المرحلة المتوسطة، إلى الأعماق وحاول رفاقه  التدخل لإنقاذه لكنهم وقفوا عاجزين واستنجدوا بفرق من حرس الحدود التي وصلت سريعا  إلى المكان لكن الأمواج سبقت مجيئهم وابتلعت الشاب.?وأوضح نائب المتحدث الإعلامي في  حرس الحدود في جازان، الملازم أول محمد بن عبد الهادي الشمراني، أن الدوريات تلقت  بلاغا بالحادث وتحركت إلى البحر وأجلت الجثة عن طريق غواصين متخصصين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خطاف لتحرير صبي عالق في أنبوب


علق صبي في الخامسة من عمره في أنبوب بئر ارتوازية، يبلغ عمقها ثمانين مترا، في أحد  الحقول الزراعية في بلدة النقيع شمال محافظة بيشة، وتنبه شقيقه إلى صوت الاستغاثة  فهب مسرعا إلى نجدته ومحاولة تحريره ومنعه عن السقوط أو سحبه من منتصف الأنبوب، وظل  الأخ الأكبر ممسكا بذراعي شقيقه حتى أعياه التعب، لكن فرقة إنقاذ من الشرطة وصلت  إلى المكان في الوقت المناسب واستخدمت خطافا حديديا لتحرير الصبي دون أن تعرضه إلى  أي أذى. وقال ناصر السعدي أن نجله محمد، كان يلهو قرب البئر الارتوازية  المهجورة وصعد إلى الغطاء الخشبي في فوهة الأنبوب فسقط إلى عمق متر من الأنبوب  الطويل الممتد إلى أسفل البئر، وحاولت الأسرة إنقاذه بلا طائل فاستنجدت بفرقة من  شرطة النقيع وتمكن الجنديان سرحان القحطاني ومسفر السلولي من تحرير الطفل وإنقاذه  من الموت.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إبطال سفر مختلس ربع مليون ريال


أبطلت أمس شرطة جدة محاولة مقيم عربي الفرار إلى بلاده بمبلغ ربع مليون ريال،  اختلسه من مقر عمله في إحدى المؤسسات في حي الجامعة. وكان المتهم الذي يعمل مندوبا  للمبيعات حصل على المبلغ الكبير مستغلا طبيعته المحاسبية وتوارى عن الأنظار، عاقدا  النية على الهرب بغنيمته إلى بلاده، لكن المسؤولين في المؤسسة استبقوا خطوته وحرروا  بلاغا ضده في الشرطة، فأصدرت سلطات الأمن تعميما عنه أسفر عن ضبطه وإلقاء القبض  عليه ومنعه من الهروب. وأشارت التقارير إلى أن الشرطة مشطت مواقع جالية المتهم في  أحد أحياء جدة قبل أن تعثر عليه مختبئا وسط أبناء جنسيته. وأبلغ المتحدث في شرطة  محافظة جدة العقيد مسفر داخل الجعيد أن سلطات الأمن فتحت تحريات موسعة مع المختلس  ومن المتوقع إحالة أوراق وملف القضية إلى جهات الاختصاص بعد استكمال المعلومات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقاها ماء باردا فأحرقت وجهه 



سكبت امرأة في منتصف عقدها الثالث الماء الساخن على وجه مراجع في مستشفى خاص جنوبي  جدة البارحة الأولى، فيما ظل المراجع متسمرا في مكانه من حرارة الماء الساخن وصدمته  جراء فعل المرأة.
وكان المراجع (ع.ن 47 عاما) ينتظر دوره في الدخول على الطبيب  حينما طلبت منه المرأة كأس ماء من البرادة المجاورة له، فبادر بإحضار ماء بارد  وسلمها إياه، لكن ردة فعل المرأة جاءت مباغته، حين توجهت المرأة إلى ذات البراد  وملأت الكأس الذي شربت منها بالماء الساخن وسكبته على وجه المراجع، مخلفة على وجهه  وصدره حروقا طفيفة، تمكن الأطباء من معالجتها عقب نقله إلى قسم الطوارئ.
فيما  بادر بعض المراجعين وموظفي المستشفى إلى مواساته على ما لحق به من ضرر، وأخبروه أن  المراجعة معتلة نفسيا وكثيرا ما تتردد على المستشفى، وتأتي بأفعال خارجة عن  إرادتها.

مسكين يعور القلب على هالترويعه
 :grin: لكن ماقدرت اتمالك نفسي عن الضحك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أميركا تحقق مع "أكاديمي" سعودي يشبه أسامة بن لادن

 

أخضعت السلطات الأميركية أكاديمياً سعودياً للتحقيق في مطار واشنطن، نظراً إلى  التشابه في الكثير من الملامح بينه وبين زعيم "تنظيم القاعدة" أسامة بن لادن. وعقب  ساعة من الأسئلة والتأكد من شخصيته أطلق سراحه، وذلك نقلاً عن تقرير لصحيفة  "الحياة" اللندنية السبت 6-3-2010.


وتضمنت التحقيقات، التي أجراها أمن  المطار قبل يومين مع الدكتور حمد الدوسري، التدقيق في شخصيته، وفحص جواز سفره  والتأكد من صحته. بيد أنه عقب ذلك ابتسم له المحقق، وأخذ يسأله عن رأيه في أسامة بن  لادن، فرد الدوسري بأنه ابن أميركا، فقال له المحقق هل أنت ملا عمر؟ فأجاب الدكتور  إجابة مختصرة: "أنا أكاديمي تخرجت في أميركا من بنسلفانيا، ونلت شهادتي الماجستير  في الإدارة والإنكليزي، وعشت سبع سنوات لديكم، وأعتقد أنكم لا تتخذون صفة الملا على  رجل أكاديمي يطلب العلم فقط". 

وكشف الدوسري أن الحديث مع المحقق امتد،  فعاود الأسئلة عليه مرة أخرى، من خلال معرفة رأيه في الإرهاب؟ فرد الأكاديمي  السعودي بأن بلاده وأميركا وكل شعوب الأرض تنبذ الإرهاب بجميع أصنافه ودياناته  ومذاهبه وبأي دواعي كان، وأنه وقيادة بلاده أكثر بلدان الأرض حباً للسلام والتسامح،  وإزالة الأحقاد والعنف مهما كان قوته أو بساطته، فسأله المحقق عن رأيه في أميركا،  فقال: "إمبراطورية العصر علمياً وعسكرياً واقتصادياً، ولو لم تكن كذلك، لما درست  وتعلمت فيها، ونحن نحب أميركا، ونتمنى ألا تسيء الظن فينا"، فضحك المحقق الأميركي  وسمح له بالدخول، بعد أن أمضى 5 ساعات في المطار، منها ساعة للتأكد من شخصيته وطرح  الأسئلة عليه، بعد وجود شبه في الشكل بينه وبين أسامة بن لادن، لكن الخلاف في ما  بينهما اتضح من خلال الفكر.

وكان الدكتور الدوسري قادماً إلى أميركا كنقطة  عبور إلى دولة جامايكا، لحضور مؤتمر في مجال تخصصه الأكاديمي.

يذكر أن  الدوسري من أشهر رؤساء نادي أبها الرياضي، وهو لاعب بارز في كرة السلة سابقاً، ونال  عدداً من شهادات الشكر والتقدير من أمير "عسير" السابق خالد الفيصل لعدد من نشاطاته  السابقة في المجال الرياضي والعلمي والاجتماعي.

 :weird:  موشايفه تشابه بينه وبين ابن لادن  :toung:  يمكن خشمه شوي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عاشق يقتل محبوبته بعد مشاهدة صورها مع رجل على«فيس بوك»


بدأ قاتل غيور تنفيذ عقوبة السجن أمس بعد إدانته بطعن حبيبته  السابقة حتى الموت بعد مشاهدة صور لها مع صديقها الجديد على موقع "فيس  بوك"الاجتماعي الإلكتروني. و كان بول بريستول-25 عاما- وهو من أبناء ترينيداد  وتوباجو، قد طار إلي العاصمة البريطانية لندن لقتل كاميل ماثوراسينج-27 عاما -في  أبريل الماضي. وقام الشاب الأرعن بطعنها أكثر من 20 مرة بعد أن شاهد صورا لها مع  صديقها الجديد على الموقع الإلكتروني.
ويعاقب القانون البريطاني مرتكبي مثل هذا  النوع من الجرائم بالسجن مدى الحياة، رغم أن الحد الأدنى للعقوبة التي سيقضيها  القاتل الغيور سيحدد في وقت لاحق من الشهر الجاري.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ولازال مسلسل الرمي  بالاحذيه مستمر 
امرأة تقذف مرشحا رئاسيا في كولومبيا بحذائها


تعرض سياسي يطمح في الترشح للرئاسة في كولومبيا للرشق بحذاء يوم الجمعة في حادث  اعاد الى الاذهان احتجاجا ضد الرئيس الامريكي السابق جورج بوش.

واستقبل  الراغب في الترشيح عن الحزب المحافظ اندريس فيليب ارياس بصيحات استهجان "اخرج من  هنا" و "انت فاسد" عندما بدأ في الحديث في مناسبة بمدينة بارانكيلا الواقعة على  الساحل الكاريبي لكولومبيا.

وقال التلفزيون المحلي ان امرأة من الصف الامامي  القت بحذائها باتجاهه. ولم تصبه ونزل أرياس من المنصة بابتسامة ليناولها الحذاء قبل  ان يرسل لها قبلة في الهواء.

وقالت لييدا ديلجادو "سأفعل ذلك مرة اخرى في ظل  نفس الظروف". "هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة للفقراء لكي يلفتوا الانتباه لان كل وسائل  الاعلام تدعمهم".

ويعد ارياس واحدا من مجموعة مرشحين يتنافسون على خلافة  الرئيس الفارو اوريبي بعد ان قضت المحكمة الدستورية بأنه لا يمكنه التنافس لاعادة  انتخابه في السباق الرئاسي المزمع في مايو ايار.

وقال ارياس عن الحذاء  الملقى باتجاهه لاذاعة محلية "ليس لديه (الحذاء) قوة. لدينا قوة الافكار  والديمقراطية".

وكان صحفي عراقي قد القى في عام 2008 بفردتي حذائه باتجاه  الرئيس الامريكي السابق جورج دبليو بوش ووصفه بأنه "كلب" خلال مؤتمر صحفي في بغداد.  وفي الثقافة العربية يعتبر القاء الحذاء اهانة واعتقل الصحفي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نمر بنغالي يفتك بحارسه في حديقة حيوان شانغهاي



توفي حارس بحديقة حيوان "شانغهاي" السبت، بعد تعرضه لهجوم من نمر  بنغالي.

ونقلت صحيفة "شايناديلي" إن الحارس، عثر عليه بحالة حرجة داخل قصف  النمر ولفظ أنفاسه بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة.

وقال شاهد عيان إنه رأى الحارس يقوم  بإطعام مجموعة من النمور بعد تنظيف الحظيرة، إلا أن أحد النمور انقض على رقبته، بعد  أن مزق قضبان القفص.

وبدأت الشرطة المحلية تحقيقاً في الحادث، حسبما ذكر  التقرير.

يأتي الحادث بعد أكثر من أسبوع على مصرع مدربة أمريكية بواسطة حوت،  في حديقة "سي وورلد" الشهيرة للألعاب المائية في ولاية فلوريدا.

وقال أحد  المسؤولين في الحديقة، ويُدعى تشوك تومبكينز، إن الحوت الذي يبلغ وزنه حوالي 12 ألف  باونداً، أي أكثر من خمسة أطنان، جذب مدربته، داون برانشو (40 عاماً)، إلى المياه،  ووجه إليها ضربات قوية، ثم دفعها إلى قاع الحوض، مما أدى إلى وفاتها  غرقاً.

وأضاف تومبكينز أن الحوت، ويُطلق عليه اسم "تيليكوم"، كان على وشك  إنهاء موسمه التدريبي مع مدربته برانشو، التي كانت تقف على حافة الحوض، وكانت تقوم  بمداعبة رأسه، عندما وقع الحادث
وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يتسبب فيها الحوت  "تيليكوم" في حوادث قتل، حيث يُعتقد أنه تسبب في حادثين سابقين، كان أحدهما في  حديقة للألعاب المائية في منطقة "كولومبيا" البريطانية، حيث قام مع حوتين آخرين،  بقتل أحد المدربين عام 1991.

كما يُعتقد أن الحوت نفسه تسبب في مقتل شاب في  السابعة والعشرين من عمره، عام 1999، حيث عثر موظفو حديقة "سي ورلد" على جثته طافية  على سطح المياه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر .. معلمة تؤدب زميلتها بالشبشب أمام التلامذة

لقنت إحدى المدرسات زميلتها علقة ساخنة وخلعت "شبشبها" وانهالت به على جسد الضحية  في فناء المدرسة وذلك وسط صياح التلاميذ الذين قاموا بدور المشجعين حول حلبة  المصارعة، وقد تم ضبط المدرسة المعتدية وتدعى (م. ع.) وتمت إحالتها للنيابة التي  تولت التحقيق.

كان المقدم حازم سعد، رئيس مباحث العبور، قد تلقى بلاغا من  المجني عليها (غ. م.)، يفيد اعتداء زميلتها عليها بالشبشب وكشفت التحريات الأولية  أن المدرسة المضروبة قامت بضرب التلميذ ابن المتهمة داخل الفصل، فذهبت المعتدية  لتوجيه اللوم للمجني عليها، لكنها لم ترتدع وقامت بضربه مرة أخرى بعدها، فاستشاطة  المتهمة غضبا وقامت بمعاقبة زميلتها على طريقتها الخاصة.
ودي أعلق بس مو قادره من الضحك وفي نفس الوقت اشوف الامر مؤسف والله
صحيح اذا قالوا شر البليه ....

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ولا زلنا في مصر .. 
 مدرس يضع رأس طالب تحت الحذاء ويجلده


وضع مدرس لغة عربية بمدرسة النوبارية الثانوية الصناعية ، رأس طالب تحت حذائه،  وجلده فى فناء المدرسة أمام زملائه والمعلمين، لتأخره عن طابور المدرسة، وذلك  استمراراً لمسلسل اعتداءات المدرسين على الطلبة .

وحرر ولى أمر الطالب  محضراً بالواقعة، برقم 478 قسم شرطة النوبارية، وقدم شكويين إلى الدكتور أحمد زكى  وزير التربية والتعليم والدكتور فتحى سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب، يطالب فيهما بعقاب  المدرس رضا محمود خليفة.

وقال الأب :" نريد عقاباً يعادل فعلة المدرس الذى  أهدر كرامة ابنى، فما حدث جعل كرامتنا تحت الجزمة ".

ونقلت جريدة "المصري  اليوم" عن الطالب على حسن المعتدى عليه قوله :" إنه لم يتخيل أن يكون عقاب التأخير  هو الجلد، ووضع الرأس تحت الحذاء ".

وأضاف :" رضا محمود خليفة معلم اللغة  العربية، عاقبنى يوم الثلاثاء 2 مارس الماضى، بسبب وصولى المدرسة متأخراً عن موعد  الطابور " ، موضحاً أن المعلم طرحه على الأرض ثم انهال عليه ضرباً، وأكد أن علامات  الجلد واضحة على ظهره.

وتابع :" لم يكتفِ المعلم بذلك، بل قرر أن يكسرنى  ويمحو كرامتى، حيث قام بوضع حذائه على رأسى، ورفع صوته قائلاً : المدرسة محتاجة  راجل " .

وذكر الطالب أنه عقب ذلك لم يشعر سوى بألم شديد على الظهر، وعلى  الرأس.

وقال " خلال فترة الاعتداء لم يتدخل أحد لمنع المعلم من ضربى سوى  أبله جمالات، وأبله نصرة وتم عزلى بحجرة العزل الخاصة بأنفلونزا الخنازير، لحين  عرضى على طبيب خاص، ولم يتم استدعاء سيارة الإسعاف ".

فى سياق متصل، أكد  الطالب عادل صبرى عطية أن الواقعة حدثت بالفعل، كما أكد بعض زملاء المعلم ـ رفضوا  نشر أسمائهم ـ أنهم شاهدوا الواقعة، وقالوا " رضا شخص مهذب ولا نعلم سبباً لما حدث  ".

وأحيل المدرس للتحقيق بمعرفة الشئون القانونية بالإدارة، ومازال التحقيق  مستمراً.

يانهار اسود  :wut:  شاللي قاعد يصير في المدارس 

وبعدين تعالوا  :weird:  اشسالفة الاحذيه اليوم لحد الآن حطينا 3 خبريات تتعلق بالضرب  :toung:  بالجزمه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طفلة تنقذ شقيقها من حريق



أنقذت طفلة فلبينيه في السادسة من العمر شقيقها الرضيع من النار  على الرغم  من الحروق البالغة التي كانت تعاني منها، على ما نقلت أمس صحيفة محلية  .
وافادت صحيفة “فيليبين ديلي انكوايرر” انه في 28 فبراير/شباط  الماضي، أخرجت فرجينيا روخو شقيقها جورن (اربعة اشهر) من منزلهما في جزيرة نيغروس  وهو يحترق، حامية اياه بجسدها، فيما كانت ألسنة النار تحرق وجهها  .
وكانت الطفلة نائمة حين حاصرت النيران المنزل  .
وأصيبت فرجينيا بحروق في وجهها ويديها فيما خرج شقيقها سالماً  .
ورجحت السلطات ان يكون الحريق اندلع في الكوخ الخشبي الذي كان  الطفلان نائمين فيه جراء عقب سيجارة لم تطفأ جيداً .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

 ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

 إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 9 و4 دقائق صباحا ً:

 درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 55%

 سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه غربيه

 الرؤيه / 8كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*نظام جديد يعمل على تدفئة المنازل بحرارة الكمبيوتر*

أعلنت فنلندا أنها ستنتهي قريباً من أكثر نظام تدفئة منزلية، تستخدم فيه الحرارة المنبعثة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر لتدفئة المنازل حيث شهدت فنلندا هذا العام شتاء هو الأكثر قسوة من حيث البرودة وتساقط الثلوج منذ أكثر من ربع قرن.
وعملت شركة الكهرباء على بتجميع الحرارة المنطلقة من تجمع لأجهزة الكمبيوتر، تحت كاتدرائية (أوسبنسكي) أحد أبرز المعالم السياحية وسحبها عبر أنابيب إلى مجمع لتخزينها وإعادة توزيعها كطاقة للتدفئة على مئات المنازل والمكاتب.
وقال مدير جوها سيبيلا، مدير المشروع: "إنه سيتم تبريد مركز المعلومات التابع للمشروع الذي يضم مئات من أجهزة الحاسوب، باستخدام مياه البحر التي تنخفض حرارتها إلى ما دون ثماني درجات مئوية بين شهري تشرين الثاني وأيار، لأن تشغيل تلك الأجهزة يسبب حرارة كبيرة ويحدث كمية هائلة من الطاقة تعادل 3 بالمئة من الكهرباء المولدة في بريطانيا، حيث أن المشروع سيكون الأكثر تقدماً ومراعاة لاعتبارات الحفاظ على سلامة البيئة وتوفيراً للمعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بهذا الشأن في العالم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*250 طفلا يلقون حتفهم شهريا بسبب السقوط في البالوعات في الرياض*

ذكر تقرير أن 250 طفلا يموتون شهريا في مدينة الرياض نتيجة السقوط في فتحات الصرف الصحي الموجودة في الشوارع أو أمام المنازل.
و قد عرض هذا التقرير خلال برنامج" 99 " الذي يبث على القناة السعودية الأولى الرسمية، حيث دعا البرنامج السعوديين إلى أخذ الحيطة والحذر من فتحات الصرف في حين رفض المهندس سليمان البصيلي مدير إدارة الصرف الصحي في وزارة المياه والكهرباء تحميل المسؤولية إلى الوزارة أو إلى أي جهة رسمية أخرى.
واكتفى البصيلي بالقول إن "المواطن هو المسؤول الأول"، داعيا المتضررين إلى التوجه إلى الجهات المسئولة لرفع قضايا بهذا الشأن.
وأكد ضرورة أن يقوم المواطن بالتحقق من غرف التفتيش أمام المنازل وأغطية الصرف الصحي حتى لا تزيد الحوادث لأنه المسؤول الأول في تزايد تلك الحوادث.


*اشك بهذا الرقم  فيه مبالغة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*<h1>لاعب سومو يقتلع صرافا آليا من مكانه في موسكو*

اعلنت الشرطة الروسية ان لاعب سومو اقتلع صرافا آليا من مكانه وغادر المكان حاملا الآلة البالغ وزنها 90 كيلوغراما على كتفيه.
وأفاد موقع أن لاعب السومو كان دخل مركزا تجاريا برفقة شريك له ونجح باقتلاع الصراف الآلي الذي كان يحتوي على 613 يورو، وذلم وفقاً لبيان الشرطة.
وحاول الرجلان فيما بعد ان يلوذا بالفرار بواسطة سيارة كانت مركونة بالقرب من المركز التجاري الا ان الشرطة اعترضت طريقهما بعدما أبلغ احد التجار عن الحادث.
واكد الرجل الذي اقتلع الصراف الآلي للمحققين انه لاعب سومو محترف. 

</h1>

----------


## ابو طارق

*تاجر خردة مصري يوثق طفله بالسرير ويعذبه حتى الموت*

لمرة الثانية على التوالي وفي أقل من أسبوع، يتجرد أب من مشاعر الأبوة ويعتدي بالضرب على طفل يبلغ من العمر 8 سنوات، وذلك بعد اكتشافه اختفاء مبلغ مالي كان بحوزته داخل طيات ملابسه، وهو ما دفعه لتقييد الطفل "محمد. س. ش" 8 سنوات والاعتداء عليه بالضرب مستخدماً عصا خشبية حتى لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.
وأشار موقع ، إلى أن التحقيقات كشفت وجود العديد من الكدمات والسجحات الشديدة بجميع أنحاء جسد الطفل.
وقد اعتقلت الشرطة المصرية والد المجني عليه "سمير. ش. إ" 50 سنة تاجر خردة، إثر تعذيبه الشديد لولده.
تجدر الاشارة الى أن سيناريو مشابه للواقعة تكرر فى منطقة المقطم، بعد أن اعتدى "محمد. س. ع" البالغ من العمر 45 سنة ويعمل محاسب في بنك على طفله "مصطفي. م. س" البالغ من العمر 11 سنة ، بالضرب المبرح بعصا خشبية، وذلك بعد أن أخبره شقيقه باختفاء مبلغ مالي كان بحوزته أثناء تواجده بمنزله، وهو ما دفع الأب لتوثيقه بالحبال وضربه حتى الموت، وادعى سقوطه من أعلى هضبة صخرية أثناء لهوه مع أصدقائه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيلة تايلاندية تضع توأمين ذكرين في أول حالة من نوعها في العالم*

وضعت فيلة تايلاندية ذكرين توأمين للمرة الأولى في العالم، حسبما أفادت وسائل الإعلام التايلاندية اليوم.
واشارت صحيفة "ذا نيشن" الى أن الفيلة فانج ثونج خون من إقليم سورين ، وضعت التوأمين.
واوضح مدرب الأفيال براباي موخورن للصحيفة إن البهجة عمت الجمهور عندما ولد التوأمان بفارق ساعتين بينهما.
وجدير بالذكر أن الفيلين الصغيرين اللذين لم تجر تسميتهما بعد ، يمثلان أول حالة ولادة لتوأمين ذكرين في العالم.
ومن المعروف أن ولادة توائم من هذه الحيوانات الضخمة أمر نادر ، كما أن احتمال بقاء هذه المواليد على قيد الحياة، ضعيف.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الخضار المجمدة أكثر فائدة من الطازجة*

صدق أو لا تصدق: الخضار المجمدة قد تكون أكثر فائدة للجسم من الطازجة.
هذا ما توصلت اليه نتائج دراسة بريطانية حديثة. والسبب أن الخضار المجمدة تحتفظ بقسم كبير من مكوناتها الغذائية خلال عملية التصنيع، بينما قد تفقد الخضار الطازجة %45 من مكوناتها الغذائية في الوقت الذي توضع فيه على مائدة الطعام، بحسب اختصاصية التغذية شينكر.
وأضافت شينكر انه قد يستغرق تخزين الخضار ونقلها إلى المخازن أو محلات السوبرماركت وعرضها أمام الزبائن نحو أسبوعين، مشيرة إلى أن "المكونات الغذائية للخضار الطازجة تفقد قيمتها الغذائية منذ الدقيقة التي يتم فيها قطافها".
وقالت إن هناك اعتقادا سائدا بأن"الخضار التي توضع في أطباقنا على المائدة تحتوي على جميع المكونات الغذائية ولكن هذا ليس صحيحاً في معظم الأوقات".
ولفتت أن "المجمدة" أفضل للصحة من "الطازجة"، لأنها تعالج وتعبأ في مستوعبات أو أكياس بلاستيكية فور قطافها، "أفضل طريقة للحصول على المنافع الأساسية للخضار هو أكلها أو طهيها بعد فترة قصيرة من قطافها".
وكانت دراسة أخرى نشرها باحثون في مركز أبحاث الأغذية في جامعة شفيلد هالام أكدت أن منتجات الخضار المجمدة ليست أقل أهمية من الناحية الغذائية من الخضار الطازجة.



*كثرة الدراسات والتحليلات  حيرتنا *

----------


## ابو طارق

*السعودية تنتج سيارتها الاولى ذات الدفع الرباعي*

تعرض جامعة الملك سعود للمرة الأولى في معرض جنيف للسيارات نموذجا لسيارة بالدفع الرباعي أطلقت عليها اسم "غزال"، في مسعى لتوسيع الإنتاج السعودي المحصور بالنفط ليشمل صناعة السيارات.

واحتلت السيارة الخضراء بحجمها الضخم بطول 4,8 أمتار وعرض 1,9 أمتار، المنصة الصغيرة المخصصة لجامعة الملك سعود، ورفع عليها علم السعودية.

وهذه السيارة نموذج أول طور انطلاقا من سيارات مرسيدس-بنز الطراز ج، بالاشتراك مع الفرع الايطالي لشركة تجهيز السيارات الكندية ماغنا ومصممي ستوديوتورينو الايطالي. وقال كارلو كارينا من ماغنا "في يوليو علينا تسليم السيارة النموذج ليتمكن الملك من قيادتها.. ان أعجبته .. فسيتم إنتاجها".

وقال أستاذ الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعة السعودية سيد محمد درويش "وضعنا خطة عمل كاملة. ينبغي استثمار 400 مليون يورو لننتج في السعودية 20 الف وحدة سنويا على ثلاث سنوات".

وتابع "وضعت خطة وطنية لتحويل السعودية المتخصصة بالإنتاج النفطي حصرا، الى دولة صناعية. أنها خطة إستراتيجية".

----------


## ليلاس

*لكم الشكر لعطاءكم الفذ ..*

*الله يعطييكم العاافية ..*

*سلمتم من كل مكروه ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طااارق ..






> أعلنت فنلندا أنها ستنتهي قريباً من أكثر نظام تدفئة منزلية، تستخدم فيه الحرارة المنبعثة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر لتدفئة المنازل حيث شهدت فنلندا هذا العام شتاء هو الأكثر قسوة من حيث البرودة وتساقط الثلوج منذ أكثر من ربع قرن.



احسها فكره غريبه .. بس كتير حلووو

الحاجه ام الاختراع .






> *250 طفلا يلقون حتفهم شهريا بسبب السقوط في البالوعات في الرياض*



ههههههههههه  واني معاك باباتي الرقم خيالي  :grin: على هالرقم هذا معناها الرياض كل متر فيه بالوعه





> لاعب سومو اقتلع صرافا آليا من مكانه وغادر المكان حاملا الآلة البالغ وزنها 90 كيلوغراما على كتفيه.



وااااااااااااااو  :amazed:  بطل كل هالوزن حمله على كتفه

بس حسافه بطل خيخا  :toung:  ما استغل النعمه اللي عنده بشكل زين





> *تاجر خردة مصري يوثق طفله بالسرير ويعذبه حتى الموت*



انالله  :huh:  هو الاكيد انه ماتوقع هالتعذيب بيفضي للموت والا ماكان سوا كل هذا

بس حقيقه قلت الرحمه أو يمكن سُلبت من بعض القلوب  :closedeyes:  8 سنوات لساته صغير والله حراام




> *فيلة تايلاندية تضع توأمين ذكرين في أول حالة من نوعها في العالم*



 :bigsmile:  ياحلووهم فيلا وتوائم هههه عاد الفيل صغير (طفل) والاكبير يبقى فيل  :lol: 




> *الخضار المجمدة أكثر فائدة من الطازجة*



اي والله حيره معاهم ، خبري الطازجه أكثر فائده





> والسبب أن الخضار المجمدة تحتفظ بقسم كبير من مكوناتها الغذائية خلال عملية التصنيع، بينما قد تفقد الخضار الطازجة %45 من مكوناتها الغذائية في الوقت الذي توضع فيه على مائدة الطعام



امم ليش هي مكوناتها فقاعات رح تطير في حال بقائها على المائده  :huh:  احس مو مستوعبه 

معاك حق باباتي حيره .




> وضعت خطة وطنية لتحويل السعودية المتخصصة بالإنتاج النفطي حصرا، الى دولة صناعية. أنها خطة إستراتيجية



 :bigsmile:  اذا حجت البقر على قرونها << يعني من سابع المستحيلات

أكيد نتمنى ولكن عن نفسي صعب أصدق هنا يصير هالشي الا بعد يتنفذ المشروع وينجح 

بصراحه المسؤولين والكبار عموما << اقصد الكبار بالمناصب والا هم  :noworry:  المهم كلامهم واااجد وتنفيذهم قليل.


يعطيك ألف عافيه باباتي 

تسلم على هالجهود لاعدمنااك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

الشكر لتواصلك حبيبتي

تدوم لنا هالطله ياارب ولا ننحرم من مشاركتك

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة صفوى تقبض على عصابة شباب تخصصت بالسلب  والسرقة




أطاحت جهود العاملين في قسمي التحريات والبحث والتحقيقات بشرطة مركز صفوى لمحافظة  القطيف بعصابة مكونه من ثمانية شبان وأحداث ارتكبت عدة سرقات من بقالات ومحلات بيع  جوالات بالإضافة إلى جمعية خيرية.
وبحسب الناطق الأمني لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية  العميد يوسف القحطاني فقد تلقت شرطة صفوى عدة بلاغات من مواطنين ومقيمين مستهل  الشهر الجاري ، بإلقاء القبض عليهم تبين أن عددهم ثمانية و جميعهم سعوديون ، تراوحت  أعمارهم بين 13-22سنه . 
وقال العميد القحطاني انه تم إحالة خمسة منهم لدار  الملاحظة الاجتماعية لإجراء التحقيقات معهم بحكم الاختصاص في حين تم إيقاف الثلاثة  الباقين.
وأضاف انه بمناقشتهم اعترفوا بسلب وسرقة مجموعة من بطاقات الشحن وأجهزه  هواتف خلوية من عمالة وافدة وبقالات، بالإضافة إلى سرقة حواسيب ومبلغ مالي و أجهزة  الكترونية من أحدى الجمعيات الخيرية .
وأكد الناطق الأمني لشرطة الشرقية انه  بعرض المذكورين على المبلغين تعرفوا جميعاً عليهم ، مشيرا إلى انه اتخذ اللازم  حيالهم وجار تصديق اعترافاتهم شرعاً وتم الاستمرار في التحفظ عليهم لمواصلة التحقيق  في القضايا المجهولة التي تحمل ذات الأسلوب الإجرامي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأمن يكشف حقيقة بلاغ كاذب قدمه شاب بالقطيف أدعى سلبه 65  ألف ريال << يقصدوا الاخوين اللي حطينا خبر مهاجمتهم عند اشاره قبل فتره





توصلت التحقيقات بشرطة محافظة القطيف إلى كشف حقيقة بلاغ تقدم به مواطن مؤخراً عن  استيقافه من قبل أربعة شبان بقيادتهم دراجتين ناريتين وسلب مبلغ 65ألف ريال  .
وفي حيثياتها ووفقا للناطق الأمني لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني  فقد تقدم شاب عشريني مبلغاً عن بيعه سيارة تعود ملكيتها لأحد أقربائه بمدينة الدمام  ، مشيرا إلى أن السيارة مسجلة باسمه ولكن المستفيد هو قريبه. وقال أنه بعد بيعها  وعودته إلى محافظة القطيف استوقفه شابين وقاموا بسلب المبلغ منه . 
وقال العميد  القحطاني انه بإعادة التحقيقات معه عدة مرات للاشتباه في أنه بلاغ كاذب ، اعترف  بافتعال الحادثة مع مواطن ثلاثيني هارب حالياً حيث باع السيارة بمبلغ خمسين ألفاً  وأقتسم المبلغ مع زميله الأخر في سبيل الاستفادة من المبلغ دون إعطائه قريبة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن خمسيني يلقى حتفه انتحارا بإطلاق النار على رأسه  بالظهران




أقدم مواطن خمسيني على الانتحار داخل خيمة بفناء منزله الخارجي بالظهران وذلك  بإطلاق النار على رأسه.
ووفقا للناطق الأمني لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف  القحطاني ، فقد تلقت شرطة الظهران بلاغاً من ابن المنتحر متضمنا أقدام والده على  الانتحار،حيث تم على الفور انتقال فرقة من المختصين وقاموا بإجراء المعاينة ووجدوا  أن المتوفي بداخل خيمة صغيرة بفناء المنزل مستلقي على ظهره ، ولوحظ آثار دماء تنزف  من رأسه كما لوحظ بقبضة يده اليمنى مسدس ناحية الصدغ الأيمن للرأس ، ولم يلاحظ أي  آثار عنف أو مقاومة على الجثمان ،وانه وبمناقشة الزوجة والأبناء أجمعوا في أقوالهم  عن معاناة والدهم من اضطرابات نفسية ومشاكل صحية ومادية مؤخراً حيث ذكر لهم من مسبق  عن نيته في ارتكاب الانتحار . 
وأكد أنه اتخذت الإجراءات اللازمة وتم إيداع  الجثة الثلاجة تمهيداً لإجراء المزيد من الكشوفات الطبية الشرعية عليها حسب النظام  ولا يزال التحقيق مستمراً .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هناك المزيد من الاخبار اليوم

ولكن بعد بعض الوقت سأعود بها انتظروني ....

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ضبط مواطن بحوزته مسدس على شكل قلم



ألقت شرطة محافظة المخواة صباح اليوم الأحد القبض على مواطن أربعيني وبحوزته مسدس على شكل قلم حديدي وبداخله طلقة واحدة أثناء قيامه بمحاولة بيع ذلك السلاح بمبلغ 400 ريال, وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة في القضية.

صرح بذلك مساعد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة

النقيب عبدالناصر بن محمد الغامدي.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

حريق مكيّف يخلي متوسطة بنات في "عنك"


أخلت فرق الدفاع المدني اليوم، مدرسة متوسطة للبنات في "عنك" التابعة لمحافظة القطيف بالمنطقة الشرقية عقب اشتعال النيران بداخل أحد فصول المدرسة. وسيطرت الفرق على الحريق الذي اشتعل في أحد المكيفات فيما لم تسجل أي إصابات من جراء الحريق.

ورجحت مصادر مطلعة أن يكون الحريق ناجماً عن تماس كهربائي في المكيف الكهربائي بالفصل. يشار إلى أن عملية إخلاء الطالبات صاحبها تدافع العشرات منهن نتيجة الخوف من الحريق -حسب روايات شهود عيان بالموقع-.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

"خادمة" تضع 5 أعمال سحرية لعائلة سعودية في الطائف



 أنكرت عاملة منزلية (37 سنة) تعمل لدى أسرة سعودية في محافظة الطائف، قيامها بوضع أسحار لتلك الأسرة. 

فيما ضبط بحوزتها على بعض من الأوراق واللفافات وقصاصات من الشعر بداخل علب، إثر بلاغ تقدم به كفيلها يفيد فيه بتعرض أسرته للضرر من تلك الأسحار. وفقا لما ذكره الناطق الإعلامي المُكلف لشرطة الطائف الملازم سليم الربيعي.

وكانت شُرطة محافظة الطائف أحالت عاملة منزلية إلى السجن العام، لحين انتهاء التحقيقات المُتعلقة بوضعها أسحار لأسرة كاملة تضرر منها شاب ووالدته، فيما يتوقع أن يلحق الضرر بقية الأسرة من 5 أسحار كانت قد وضعتها لهُم في الأكل وبعض الملابس التي يرتدونها. 

فيما تدخل بعض المشايخ وأخضعوا الأسرة المعنية لقراءة القرآن الكريم عليهم بشكل مكثف، ما أدى لظهور بوادر تحسن عليهم.

وكانت الأسرة التي تقطن في الطائف، تفاجأت بسقوط أحد الأبناء (16 سنة)، وبدأ في الصياح وكأنه يتألم من عارض صحي، فيما فشل الأطباء في تحديد ما كان عليه الشاب وإن كانت تلك العوارض صحية أو خلافه، حتى ظهرت بعض من الأشياء الغير مألوفة في المنزل بعد العثور على مجموعة من الخيوط والحبال المعقدة، ومنها ما كان مربوطاً ببعض أوراق المصحف الكريم بعد تمزيقه من قِبلها ووضعه في داخل علبة "صمغ" كأول عمل سحري والثاني عُثر عليه بداخل شراب حذاء ابن الأسرة وهو طالب الصف الثالث المتوسط وكان عبارة عن طلاسم بها كلمات غريبة ومكتوب عليها اسمه، كونها أفادت بأنها تُحبه وترغب في ترحيله إلى اندونيسيا وبعض أوراق القرآن الممزقة ومربوطة بحبل ووضعت بداخل قلاية زيت على النار مع أكلة معينة وتناولها بنفسه، وكان من أكثر المتأثرين من الأسرة.

وكان العمل الثالث وهو عبارة عن أوراق بها طلاسم ربطت ببعض العملات الحديدية والرابع نفسه ولكن أرفق ببعض الحُلي من ذهب ومجوهرات تابعة للأم ويراد إلحاق الضرر بها في هذا العمل السحري، أما العمل الخامس فقد عُثر عليه بداخل "حذاء" وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من الطلاسم والأسحار.

وبإبلاغ الدوريات الأمنية، التي حضرت الموقع، اقتادت العاملة المنزلية لمركز شرطة الشرقية وأخضعتها للتحقيق، فيما تم إبلاغ مركز الهيئة المتخصص في الكشف عن السحرة والمشعوذين بالطائف، الذين عاينوا تلك الأعمال التي تم ضبطها وأكدوا أنها سحرية لحين أن تم تجريد العاملة من ملابسها واستبدالها بملابس جديدة وإحالتها للشرطة في سبيل فحص ملابسها القديمة لتأكد من عدم تضمينها بأعمال سحرية.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

خطة للارتقاء بقدرات الكوادر العاملة في القطاع الصحي
توفر تدريباً يستوعب كل المستجدات ويطور الأداء المهني



وجه معالي وزير الصحة الدكتور عبد الله الربيعة بتنفيذ خطة طموحة للارتقاء بقدرات جميع الكوادر العاملة في القطاع الصحي والخدمات المساندة تتضمن عدداً كبيراً من البرامج التدريبية المتخصصة. 


وأوضح مدير عام الشؤون الصحية بمنطقة الرياض الدكتور هشام بن محمد ناضرة خلال افتتاحه اليوم الدورة التدريبية لمديري ومشرفي التدريب بمنطقة الرياض التي تنظمها إدارة الابتعاث والتدريب بصحة الرياض بالتعاون مع إدارة اقتصاديات الصحة والعلاقات العامة بمقر المديرية بالرياض أن تنمية قدرات الكوادر العاملة في القطاع الصحي تتطلب توفير مستوى متميز في التدريب يستوعب كل المستجدات, ويعي الاختلاف النسبي بين مهام وإختصاصات هذه الكوادر, وهو الأمر الذي يتطلب الاهتمام بالمشرفين والمسؤولين عن تنفيذ ومتابعة هذه البرامج.


وأكد ناضرة أن صحة الرياض حريصة على توفير فرص التدريب المتميز لجميع العاملين في المنشآت الصحية التابعة لها وتوفير كل متطلبات تنفيذ برامج تدريبية فاعلة تساهم في تطوير الأداء المهني لتحقيق مفهوم الجودة الشاملة في تقديم خدمات الرعاية الصحية.


يذكر أن الدورة التدريبية التي تستهدف مديري ومشرفي وحدات التدريب بصحة الرياض تمثل خطوة بإتجاه جودة التدريب المقدم للكوادر العاملة في تقديم خدمات الرعاية الصحية من خلال تطوير قدرات القائمين على البرامج التدريبية في المنشآت الصحية على أسس علمية بما في ذلك تحديد الإحتياجات التدريبية, وتقييم نتائج التدريب في جميع التخصصات, فضلاً عن متابعة كل التطورات بما يحقق أفضل استثمار للموارد والإمكانات والتقنيات الحديثة للارتقاء بجودة الخدمات الصحية إلى مستويات لا تقل عن مثيلاتها في الدول المتقدمة.

يا معالي الوزير منذ توليكم وزارة الصحة مثل هذه الأخبار الطيبة هو ما نأمله منكم وبشخص طموح ومجتهد كما انتم دكتور ربيعة نطمح دائما للأفضل في القطاع الصحي ..فل يوفقكم المولى

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*لاعب سومو يقتلع صرافا آليا من مكانه في موسكو*

لاعب محترف ؟ ويريد الآن الإحتراف في سرقة اموال الناس 
*******************************
شرطة صفوى تقبض على عصابة شباب تخصصت بالسلب والسرقة
                و
الأمن يكشف حقيقة بلاغ كاذب قدمه شاب بالقطيف أدعى سلبه 65 ألف ريال


قضيتان تُحتسب لصالح شرطة المنطقة  ونشد على اياديهم للقبض على  المجرمين وكل من يُزعزع الأمن في المنطقة 
********************************
الوالد ابو طارق  والغلا شمعة الله يعطيكم العافية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..






> ضبط مواطن بحوزته مسدس على شكل قلم



 :weird:  أول مره أعرف انو في مسدسات بهيئة أقلام
على هالحاله اللي عنده مثل هالمسدس يقتل القتيل ولامن شاف
 ولامن دري << قاعده تتخيل انه ماله صوت عشانه صغير يعني  :bigsmile: 





> وسيطرت الفرق على الحريق الذي اشتعل في أحد المكيفات فيما لم تسجل أي إصابات من جراء الحريق.



الحمدلله هذا أهم شي انو مافي اصابات الحمدلله على سلامتهم 





> "خادمة" تضع 5 أعمال سحرية لعائلة سعودية في الطائف



اووووف  :huh:  يااسااتر زيين انكشفت والا ادري اشممكن تسوي أكثر

الله يبعد عنا شرهم ويكفينا أذاهم 

يسلموو حبيبتي عالجهد

يعطيك العافيه ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأمن يبحث عن شاب ثلاثيني بعد اتهامات وجهتها له فتاة  بممارسة الفاحشة معها بالإكراه بالكويت 





تحقق السلطات الأمنية في منطقة حولى الكويتية مع شاب كويتي بعد اتهامات وجهتها له  فتاة بممارسة الفاحشة معها بالإكراه بعدما سقاها كوباً من العصير وضع فيه مادة  مخدرة ولما نال غرضه طردها من شقته الخاصة في منطقة حولي.
وقالت الفتاة البالغة  من العمر ثلاثين عاما في التحقيقات التي أجريت معها أنها لما فاقت من أثر المخدر  الذي وضعه لها صديقها في كوب عصير وهي برفقته في سيارته الخاصة وجدت نفسها إلى جوار  من سقاها وجردها من ملابسها وعفتها.
وأشارت إلى أن الشاب المعني أمطرها بمعسول  الكلام وعبارات الحب والغرام حيث توجها معاً إلى أحد محال العصائر وترجل هو من  سيارته وبعد دقائق عاد إليها وقدم لها كوبا من العصير الطازج الذي أصر على احتسائها  إياه كاملاً وما إن احتست العصير حتى غابت عن الدنيا ولم تدر بنفسها إلا وهي نائمة  على سرير إلى جوار صديقها، ما جعلها تصيح بأعلى صوتها وتصب جام غضبها على رفيقها  الذي آمنته على نفسها لكنه بادرها بالقول: "لا فتاة مهما كانت تستعصي علي" وأشبعها  ضرباً وطردها من الشقة الكائنة في حولي والتي التقطت عنوانها ورقم لوحة  سيارته.
وتكثف السلطات الأمنية حالياً في عمليات البحث عنه بعد أن زودتهم الفتاة  بكل ما تعرفه عنه من بيانات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حادث تصادم شنيع يودي بحياة ثمانيني وينقل آخر للمستشفى في  عكيشية مكة





لقي مواطن ثمانيني اليوم حتفه إثر تعرضه لحادث مروري أليم وقع بالقرب من منطقة  العكيشية بمكة المكرمة .
وقال مصدر مطلع أن سيارتين ( حافلة - وانيت  ) اصطدمتا وجهاً لوجه في منظر شنيع ونتج عن الحادث وفاة المسن الثمانيني في الحال  فيما تم نقل المصاب إلى مستشفى النور التخصصي بعد تعرضه لعدة كسور في الأضلاع  بواسطة سيارة الهلال الأحمر السعودي.
وقد قام مرور العاصمة المقدسة بمباشرة  الحادث والتحقيق في الملابسات والأسباب التي أدت لوقوعه ،فيما اتضح أن سائق الحافلة  كان قد قام بإنزال عدد من المعلمات في مدارسهن قبيل وقوع الحادث بلحظات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشيئة الله عز وجل تنقذ "طفلاً" رضيعاً غارق في نومه من ثعبان ضخم كان ممتداً  بجواره



تمكن مواطن من سكان محافظة الدائر بني مالك من قتل ثعبان ضخم يتعدى طوله متر  وثلاثون سنمتر بثلاث طلقات نارية، بعد أن عثر عليه بجوار أبنه النائم الذي يبلغ من  العمر (عام واحد) ، وذلك بعد أن عجز عن قتله بعصى كبيرة "عجرة" التى تكسرت على جسم  الثعبان الذي حاول الهرب والتخفى داخل المنزل .
وتعود التفاصيل بحسب  راوية المواطن  بإنه أثناء عودته امس السبت من مقر عمله للمنزل وجد ابنه  الصغير نائماً في فراشة ، وحاول الاب ان ينقل الابن الى موقع أخر ،وأثناء قيامة  برفع "البطانية" من على جسم "الطفل" تفاجأ بروئية ثعبان ضخم بجوار ابنه الصغير الذي  شاء الله ان لايصيبه اذى ، فقام الأب بإخذ العجرة وضرب الثعبان الذي حاول التخفي في  عدة مواقع ، الا أنه وفي ظل حرص الاب في القضاء عليه ، تمكن من قتله بعد أن قام  بسحب مسدسه الشخصي واطلاق ثلاث طلقات اردت الثعبان الضخم قتيلاً ، لتنتهى بذلك فصول  واحداث معركة شرسة لم تكن في حسبان "المواطن " في يوماً من الايام .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طفل يسرق سيارة والدته ويقودها في طريق سريع والشرطة تطارده لمسافة 60كيلومتر



تمكنت الشرطة الاسترالية من توقيف طفل في الحادية عشرة من العمر بعد قيادته لسيارة  أمه لحوالي 60 كيلومتراً وقبل أن يتمكن من إيذاء نفسه أو غيره في الطرق العامة.  


وذكرت صحيفة"صندي ميل" الاسترالية اليوم الأحد أن الطفل، الذي لم يذكر  اسمه، أخذ مفاتيح سيارة والدته الفضية اللون وهي من نوع " فورد سيدان" من منزله  الكائن في بالمر التي تبعد حوالي 15 كيلومتراً غرب مقاطعة مانوم وانطلق بها من دون  معرفتها بالأمر. 


ولاحظ سائق ،السيارة التي كان يقودها الطفل بطريقة  متهورة خلال وجوده في أديلايد هيلز هاملت في مقاطعة إنغلوود فأبلغ الشرطة بالأمر.  وبعد مطاردة قصيرة للسائق الصغير الذي كان يقود بسرعة 85 كيلومتراً في الساعة تمكنت  الشرطة من توقيفه في ضاحية ماردين التي تبعد نحو 20 كيلومتراً عن إنغلوود.  

وخلال المطاردة أوقف الطفل سيارته ورجع بها إلى الخلف وضرب سيارة  للشرطة كانت تتعقبه فأحدث فيها بعض الضرر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موبايلي تطلق باقة للماسنجر مع هاتف متحرك وشريحة بيانات



في إطار سعيها المتواصل لإتاحة المزيد من التواصل بين مشتركيها، أطلقت شركة اتحاد  اتصالات (موبايلي) أمس عرضها الأول من نوعه على الإطلاق بالمملكة المتمثل بباقة  "الويندوز لايف مسنجر" لتتيح بذلك لمشتركيها إرسال رسائل فورية لأصدقائهم أثناء  التنقل والبقاء على تواصل دائم معهم عبر الويندوز لايف مسنجر حيث يشمل العرض هاتفاً  متحركاً نقالاً وشريحة اتصال واشتراكا مجانيا لمدة 3 شهور بباقة ال 1 جيجابايت.  


وأتاحت موبايلي فرصة الاختيار لمشتركيها بين الهاتف النقال من نوع LG  GW550 المزود بلوحة مفاتيح كويرتي وكاميرا 3.2 ميغابيكسل وواي فاي أو Acer be Touch  E200 بشاشة LCD تعمل باللمس وكاميرا 3.2 ميغابيكسل ونظام تحديد المواقع GPS، كما  يحتوي كلا الجهازين على نظام تشغيل "Windows Phone" والمدعوم ببرنامج الويندوز لايف  مسنجر(Windows Live Messenger) وقالت موبايلي إن عرض "عبر على طريقة الويندوز لايف  مسنجر" متوفر بجميع فروع شركة موبايلي المنتشرة بالمملكة بأسعار مميزة حيث تتوفر  باقة الويندوز لايف مسنجر مع الهاتف النقال LG بسعر 1199 ريالا، بينما أتاحت جهاز  Acer بسعر 1399 ريالا، بالإضافة إلى اشتراك مجاني لمدة 3 شهور بباقة ال1 جيجابايت  لكلا الباقتين. ويأتي إطلاق موبايلي للباقة الكاملة من الهاتف النقال وشريحة  الاتصال وحزمة البيانات ليتمكن كافة المشتركين من التواصل بشكل دائم على مدار اليوم  واثناء التنقل مع أصدقائهم، حيث تبذل موبايلي مجهودات حثيثة لتوطين كل ما هو جديد  من تقنية الاتصالات بين افراد المجتمع للاستفادة منها بشكل دائم وميسر.  


يشار إلى ان موبايلي كانت قد أطلقت قبل وقت سابق باقة شاملة تحتوي على  جهاز لاب توب ومودم كنكت وشريحة بيانات إسهاماً منها في توفير أفضل الحلول  المتكاملة للاتصال بالانترنت عالي السرعة بأسعار تنافسية تبقيها الأنسب وخصوصاً  لفئة الشباب والتي تعد الأكثر تهيأ من باقي فئات المجتمع للتعامل مع خدمات  الاتصالات وتغير مفهومها في العالم بشكل عام، كما ان عروض موبايلي تسهم في رفع نسبة  انتشار خدمة البيانات في المملكة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*طالب كويتي ضحية «ساقطتين» و3 ضباط مزيفين في القاهرة 
*




أوقفت أجهزة الأمن المصرية أمس 5 أشخاص احتالوا على طالب كويتي، وزميليه المصريين،  واستولوا منهم على 4 هواتف نقالة، ومبلغ مالي كبير بحجة قضاء سهرة حمراء.
الشرطة  المصرية في محافظة 6 أكتوبر «غرب القاهرة» تلقت بلاغا من طالب كويتي (22 عاما) أكد  فيه أنه اتفق مع اثنين من زملائه المصريين على اصطحاب فتاتين ساقطتين لقضاء وقت  ممتع معهما في شقة زميل لهم.
وأثناء تواجدهم في الشقة نشبت مشادة كلامية بينه  وبين إحدى الفتاتين، فاتصلت بأحد الأشخاص وبعد فترة قصيرة تفاجأوا باقتحام 3 أشخاص  الشقة وادعوا أنهم ضباط شرطة، واستولوا على 4 هواتف نقالة، ومبلغ مالي وفروا هاربين  مع الفتاتين.
وتبين أن الضباط الثلاثة ما هم إلا عاطلون اتفقوا مع الفتاتين على  تكوين عصابة لسرقة الطلاب العرب عن طريق إيهام الضحايا بإقامة علاقات محرمة وتوصلت  التحريات إلى المتهمين الـ 5 وتم توقيفهم وأحيلوا على النيابة العامة المصرية  للتحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*طفل يشنق نفسه " خطأ " أثناء تقليد مشهد  إعدام في مسلسل*


توفي الطفل " عبد الله . هـ " البالغ من  العمر ثلاثة عشر عاماً شنقاً أثناء قيامه بتقليد شخصية " نصار بن عريبي " بطل مسلسل  " الخوالي " الشهير ، أمام أصدقائه في قرية " كفردريان " في ادلب .

وقال أحد أهالي القرية    :  " قام عبدالله  بالصعود فوق تلة من الحجارة ومن ثم قام بربط حبل حول عنقه ليقوم  بتقليد مشهد اعدام نصار امام صبية القرية " .

  " وفجأة انزلقت حجرة من الحجارة  التي كان يقف عليها وفقد الطفل سيطرته ما ادى إلى وفاته على الرغم من محاولة اطفال  القرية انقاذه حيث فارق الحياة بسبب الربط المحكم للحبل ".

وذكر مصدر طبي  ان سبب وفاة  الطفل يعود الى اغلاق الطرق التنفسية وكسر الفقرتين الاولى والثانية .

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *طفل يشنق  نفسه " خطأ " أثناء تقليد مشهد  إعدام في مسلسل*





الشطانة والي تسويه 





> *طالب  كويتي ضحية «ساقطتين» و3 ضباط مزيفين في القاهرة*





يستاهل الي جاه وزود جليل الحيا 





> موبايلي  تطلق باقة للماسنجر مع هاتف متحرك وشريحة بيانات





وتستمر المنافسة وابتكار الخدمات الجديدة 
عن نفسي ما افكر اشترك




> طفل يسرق  سيارة والدته ويقودها في طريق سريع والشرطة تطارده لمسافة 60كيلومتر




خوش فيلم أكشن :d




> مشيئة الله  عز وجل تنقذ "طفلاً" رضيعاً غارق في نومه من ثعبان ضخم كان ممتداً  بجواره




الحمد لله على سلامة البيبي
بس الي شدني في الموضوع انو صار كل مواطن يحمل سلاح يستخدمه وقت الحاجة 


الف شكر على باقة الاخبار المنوعة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مـلــاااكـــــــ ــ ـ ـ ـ


الشكر لحضورك حبيبتي

منووره والله

لاعدمنا اطلالتك والمتابعه

مووفقه دووم

----------

